# Friends Sparring



## kittybreed (Jan 22, 2008)

I taped two friends sparring in a demo last Saturday. They don't hold back but are buddies again after it was declared a tie.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kitty we need a link or something


----------



## kittybreed (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry Terry, I'm trying to link it but keep messing up.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2008)

kittybreed said:


> Sorry Terry, I'm trying to link it but keep messing up.


 
That is ok when you get I'll look at it


----------



## rutherford (Jan 24, 2008)

Why are their hands so low?


----------



## Paul-M (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah they're guards are ridiculous, both pretty good kickers though. I always find it interesting when friends fight, they seem to want to hurt each other more lol. Me and my friend go much harder when we spar together than when we spar randomers.


----------



## whitetigertkd (Apr 13, 2008)

the reason there hands are so low is because it makes you less tense and makes you faster, but you can still block if you know what your doing. Very good fight, red had a nice reverse sidekick.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2008)

whitetigertkd said:


> _the reason there hands are so low is_ _because it makes you less tense and makes you faster, but you can still block if you know what your doing_. Very good fight, red had a nice reverse sidekick.


 

That's the first time I've heard that reason and tbh it sounds very unlikely.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> That's the first time I've heard that reason and tbh it sounds very unlikely.




to take a line from  "dog day afternoon"   "you got it man":cheers:


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 18, 2008)

whitetigertkd said:


> the reason there hands are so low is because it makes you less tense and makes you faster, but you can still block if you know what your doing. Very good fight, red had a nice reverse sidekick.



I saw that spinning side kick, too!  Yes, if that would have extended fully, it would have been quite a kick!



Paul-M said:


> Yeah they're guards are ridiculous, both pretty good kickers though. I always find it interesting when friends fight, they seem to want to hurt each other more lol. Me and my friend go much harder when we spar together than when we spar randomers.



Right!  The best times are with partners that you have known for a long time!


----------



## gocrywolf (Nov 29, 2009)

I feel that they could have attacked in a cleaner fashion. It looked like they were so poised to come in at each other that they were not putting proper distance between themselves and their target so they could fully extend a clean kick. They limited their own power by being overly aggressive. They appeared to have the skill to execute the form but I think they got caught up in the moment. Their guards seemed really low and they may have been able to avoid more blows if they protected their heads. To me their movements seemed very one dimensional. When they defended they moved back and when they attacked they moved forward. I didnt see much subterfuge or side steps which may have made their attacks harder for their opponent to counter.
  They didnt seem to use their hands to attack much. Were they allowed to strike with their fist or was the match rules catered more toward kicks?

   Im no master. All in all it was a good fight, no disrespect intended.


----------

